# Nice piece



## temporal (Jan 10, 2012)

This song is a really nice piece and would like to share it. Although I do not know the name of the song, it has a beautiful melody. Can you identify it?

http://www2.muzikdinle.co.uk/Arsiv/y/Ya-Sonra/Film-Muzikleri/16.%20Y%c4%b1ld%c4%b1ray%20G%c3%bcrgen%20-%20Bana%20G%c3%b6re%20Bir%20Hayvan.mp3


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

OK, you've now posted this same piece in six different threads in the last 24 hours.
And, and Lenfer pointed out in one of those threads, the correct forum to use is "Identifying Music."


----------

